# Sassy69: BB to Physique 2012



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

Whoa, my first training log NOT in a "women's section"! Wohoo!  This will also be a different sort of journey where I'm trying to downsize instead of upsize. I've spent 30 yrs & 11 yrs competing to arrive at where I am now. The NPC is appearing to kill off women's bodybuilding and I feel like I peaked in terms of "growth" and now experiencing age-related breakdown. I don't need the ego boost of lifting heavy anymore, but I have spent the last year trying to reconcile the satisfaction I get from heavy lifting with something, anything, that doesn't hurt as much.

Guys, I promise I will exclude details of "that time of the month" and other "female" things that tend to make guys queasy 

I'm discovering its not a short discussion about what led me to this decision, but it seems to be an inevitable one. 30 yrs of Wear & tear = can't lift heavy anymore. That means no grow. Old = harder & harder to drop bodyfat. Mental/physical/spiritual well-being = must lift. How to reconcile all this & still enjoy being part of the brotherhood of the iron & sisterhood of the steel? Downsize & check out NPC Women's Physique.

After a very long year of exploring alternative ways to drop muscle mass via some sort of interval training, pretty much everything I tried was not a viable replacement for lifting while not hurting and still getting some sort of satisfaction out of it. In the process of trying, hurting, getting frustrated, doing nothing, I have actually managed to drop some muscle mass. So I'm grabbing this as my starting point for competition next year. Ideally I'd be targeting something in the summer. 

With the help of Shelby Starnes, I'm going after it. Here's my starting point:

Age:46
Bodyfat: dunno - soft
Wt: 150.5 lb -- keeping in mind 150 has been my stage wt in 2009 & 2010. Obviously hugely different body competition.

Goal... 130?? & rippt

So welcome to my new adventure!

I think my immediate goals are to get down to maybe 135 by Xmas and see what I have to work w/ at that point. I haven't seen that number on the scale since my first show 11 yrs ago.

Towards this goal:

Diet guidelines:
M1: 20 g complex carbs, 10 g fat, 20 g protein
M2: 20 g protein, 10 g carb (fruits/veggies), 10 g fat
M3: same
M4: same
M5: 20 g protein, 10 g fat

So roughly 100g protein per day, 50g carbs (30 from fruits and veggies) and 50g fat. Yep.... whole new adventure.

Training: 
Still playing around w/ this but its currently looking like 4 days of Poliquin's German Body Comp-style training. Basically supersetting. Obviously more w/ light weights given the limited fuel. Also toying w/ getting into Bikram yoga. I'm finding my flexibility, particularly IT band / lower back / upper back / shoulders are becoming critical and start to go to shit when I don't regularly stretch. My chiro highly recommends Bikram.

Cardio: currently 25 min SS/day.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 6, 2011)

pics?


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

Catching up:
*11/4/11 - TGIF!*

First day on the program! Pretty close to the diet macros above but I'd already made my food for today when I got the diet details last night.

Training: "Day 1" of a 2-routine alternating Poliquin GBC

20 min DeFranco lower body wu - this actually felt great & I'm flexible as hell given I've been on my butt most of the last 2 weeks.

A1: walking lunges: 40 steps x3
A2: lat pulldowns: 90/20 x 3
B1:leg press: 200/40 x 4 -- ideally B1/B2 would've been C1/C2 but some guy was fucking around on the leg curl when I needed it
B2: seated alt cross cable row: 40/15 x 4
C1: lying leg curl: 80/20 x 4
C2: tri rope pressdown: 80/20 x 4

Cardio: 10 min treadmill + 5 min bike -- bailed early due to sore foot and still a little light-headed from the workout.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

*11/5/11 - Sat*

Slept in big time today... just doing some computer stuff today and huddling under a blanket cuz it got cold! Looks like our Indian Summer is over   On the other hand I get to pull out my big sweatshirts & long gym pants.

Here's an example of the implementation of my diet per the earlier posted specs:

M1: A little less than 1/2 c oatmeal + 1 scoop Designer Protein vanilla (~18 g protein) + 1/4 c berries --- a little more carb than prescribed but its what sounded good this morning. And missed the fats.
M2: 3 oz tilapia, 1 c broccoli, 10 almonds
M3: same
M4: same
M5: 1 scoop casein whey (~24g P), a little more than 1tbsp PB

Total cals: 1,028
Fats: 43.9
Carbs: 68.6 -- Probably gonna go back to 1 whole egg + 3 egg whites + veggies + 1/2 grapefruit or 1/2 c oats
Protein: 92.8

I'll see how it goes tonite - last nite before I went to bed I needed a scoop of PB to sleep and not get annoyed by being hungry.

At the moment my goal is to lean out reasonably by Xmas. It helps to have a time-based motivator to stay on this and get some results. Over the last several months I was able to easily drop my protein intake, but just general dont-give-a-shitness and everything-fucking-hurts-when-I-liftness has made me not care so much about getting soft. But there is no better feeling than feeling lean... That's more motivation.

Training: "Day 2" of GBC
DeFranco wu - again felt great & great flexibility
shoulder wu -- right shoulder is a little jacked up from the way I've been sleeping lately.

A1: ATF BB squats (on the 3-D rehab rack): bar/20 65/20 x 3
A2: TechnoGym Vertical Traction (similar to pulldown, but neutral grip):80/20 x 2 70/20 x 2
B1: Lying leg curl: 80/20 X 4
B2: machine tri ext: 50/30 x 2 50/20 x 2
C1: alt cable abductor: 20/20 x 4
C2: seated cable face pulls: 40/15 x 4

10 min posing -- fiddling w/ the new Physique mandatories

Cardio: 25 min treadmill (angle: 9, speed: 2.0)


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2011)

Sassy I would really like to see some pics now and later. Even though I'm scared you will put me to shame. I think many people would be amazed at your physique. Just shows what hard work can do.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Sassy I would really like to see some pics now and later. Even though I'm scared you will put me to shame. I think many people would be amazed at your physique. Just shows what hard work can do.



Sadly, pix ain't gonna happen for a while. When I have a place to start the actual prep - I want to get in a good place by end of the year. Maybe I'll post then. I'm not one to personally need the "transformation pix".


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Before pix are easy: fatty.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck Sassy, I'll be following along.


----------



## yerg (Nov 6, 2011)

DAMN, came in lookin for pix of sassy!!! disapointed again...lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> before pix are easy: Fatty.


 oh no.....you wound me with your originality


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Before pix are easy: fatty.



I know better than that. And they aren't for you. They are for everyone's motivation here on the board. But I really understand. Still a disappointment


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

yerg said:


> DAMN, came in lookin for pix of sassy!!! disapointed again...lol



Goddam, the pressure!


----------



## yerg (Nov 6, 2011)

well, your avi pic will have to suffice... Makes my imagination go wild..lol


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 6, 2011)

Is this usually a "hard" transition, specially in the mind?  Is there a certain competition in mind your getting ready for?  I'll be watching this!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 6, 2011)

Very interested to follow this. Cool to see you have decided to switch gears from mass to purr shape. Good luck!


----------



## Kathybird (Nov 6, 2011)

Honey, I'll take your "soft" over mine any day.

Good luck... gettin' old sucks.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

yerg said:


> well, your avi pic will have to suffice... Makes my imagination go wild..lol



LOL I guarantee any pic at the moment is going to scare small children and pets anywhere near your computer.

All in good time.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am quite interested in this transformation. 

It is incredibly challenging mentally to switch from a passionate life path onto another. 

You have my best wishes.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Is this usually a "hard" transition, specially in the mind?  Is there a certain competition in mind your getting ready for?  I'll be watching this!



Kinda looking at a local qualifier next summer - one of the NorCal shows but there are several other options around LA if I need. It would be amazing if I could qualify for the USAs in July.

I've spent the last year mentally dealing w/ this so I"m past that. Just doing it now. 



D-Latsky said:


> Very interested to follow this. Cool to see you have decided to switch gears from mass to purr shape. Good luck!



Thx!



Kathybird said:


> Honey, I'll take your "soft" over mine any day.
> 
> Good luck... gettin' old sucks.



Just a step on the way to the end result. Age ... yea.. it kinda does.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2011)

Age is just a number Sassy!


----------



## yerg (Nov 6, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> LOL I guarantee any pic at the moment is going to scare small children and pets anywhere near your computer.
> 
> All in good time.


 
LMAO i wonder if youve never had a log out of the womens section bucause 
you didnt want to hear comments like mine??? 
 well i finally read your op...lol..Im subbed...


----------



## MDR (Nov 6, 2011)

I can relate to the realities in aging. I competed in powerlifting until my body prevented me from doing so. In my case, it was mostly about injury, but the entire dynamic of training changes and evolves with age for most of us. I wish you the best of luck on your new journey, and look forward to following along with your progress. I just turned 45, and things are so different than they were 20+ years ago. Sounds like you are dealing with the adaptation very well, IMHO. The struggle to stay lean is very different at this age, and the necessity to change training methods can be very challenging. I've also made the decision to train clean for the time being, and that changes things as well. Your honest and straightforward approach to these many challenges is inspirational and shows your dedication to the sport. Best of luck, and I'll be rooting for you all the way.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Age is just a number Sassy!



True it is just a number. I think I count "age" as when my joints hurt more than my muscles from training, and don't recover by taking a couple days off from the gym. Or maybe when it hurts more because I took a day off than when I am consistently active every day. LOL! Outside of that, nothing has really changed.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> True it is just a number. I think I count "age" as when my joints hurt more than my muscles from training, and don't recover by taking a couple days off from the gym. Or maybe when it hurts more because I took a day off than when I am consistently active every day. LOL! Outside of that, nothing has really changed.



I feel the exact same way.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

yerg said:


> LMAO i wonder if youve never had a log out of the womens section bucause
> you didnt want to hear comments like mine???
> well i finally read your op...lol..Im subbed...



No - I have been posting logs online since around 2002. Over time I've found it easier to not post pix - partially because I am a competitive athlete and want to keep a certain amount of info off the internet until show time, and partially because I don't feel a real need to post the pix - I'm not looking to document a dramatic transformation. Competition-wise I've done dramatic transformations about 2x / yr. And yes, I just like my privacy. So nothing new and I decided years ago I didn't feel obligated to post pix online.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

MDR said:


> I can relate to the realities in aging. I competed in powerlifting until my body prevented me from doing so. In my case, it was mostly about injury, but the entire dynamic of training changes and evolves with age for most of us. I wish you the best of luck on your new journey, and look forward to following along with your progress. I just turned 45, and things are so different than they were 20+ years ago. Sounds like you are dealing with the adaptation very well, IMHO. The struggle to stay lean is very different at this age, and the necessity to change training methods can be very challenging. I've also made the decision to train clean for the time being, and that changes things as well. Your honest and straightforward approach to these many challenges is inspirational and shows your dedication to the sport. Best of luck, and I'll be rooting for you all the way.



Thx MDR -- after many months, the panic feeling is gone and I'm ok w/ lifting. Still working on getting into a Bikram yoga class regularly. Adjusting to the heat part of that particular flavor of yoga is different for sure.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2011)

yerg said:


> DAMN, came in lookin for pix of sassy!!! disapointed again...lol



You see her avatar, don't you? _Greeeeedy!_ 

Will be following.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 6, 2011)

yerg said:


> well, your avi pic will have to suffice... (snip)



Note to self: Read entire thread before posting.


----------



## yerg (Nov 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You see her avatar, don't you? _Greeeeedy!_
> 
> Will be following.


Curt.. that pic is a teaser at best.. can ya blame me for trying??lol


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

yerg said:


> Curt.. that pic is a teaser at best.. can ya blame me for trying??lol



I'm not that kinda girl yerg!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

*11/6/11 - Sun*

Cardio: 25 min stairmaster


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2011)

Subbed . . omg I cant believe you are 46!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed . . omg I cant believe you are 46!



Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 7, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I'm not that kinda girl yerg!




Geeze, hopefully your not a girl.. I made that mistake once... 
Note to self: From now on only look at women, not at girls.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 7, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Geeze, hopefully your not a girl..* I made that mistake once... *
> Note to self: From now on only look at women, not at girls.



Yikes! Always ask for ID!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice, I will be following along!


----------



## yerg (Nov 7, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I'm not that kinda girl yerg!


 sassy, i really didnt think u were...unfortunately im that kind of guy...lol all in fun..Im married..happily! lol


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 7, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Yikes! Always ask for ID!




I had a friend who lived by "If she has car keys, then she's old enough"... 

Then he moved to Idaho and learned some 14yr olds have keys.... 

ID's are the way to go.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 7, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I had a friend who lived by "If she has car keys, then she's old enough"...
> 
> Then he moved to Idaho and learned some 14yr olds have keys....
> 
> ID's are the way to go.



LOLL.... oops..... might want to get a signed & notarized affadavit too....


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 7, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> LOLL.... oops..... might want to get a signed & notarized affadavit too....




I'll get on that first thing tomorrow morning. As for tonight... Well nothing needs to be said.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 7, 2011)

^^^LOLZ!!!!

*11/7/11 - Mon*

Late client call at work bumped my "night at the gym" back to "cardio at home". 

Cardio: 25 min stairmaster


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^ Cardio night isn't bad. You'll be able to get in the gym today.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 8, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> ^^^ Cardio night isn't bad. You'll be able to get in the gym today.



God willing! Last nite after 5 pm one of clients called and said she mailed 77,000 emails to herself while testing a new email campaign.. MAKE IT STOP!!!!! she said. LOL!. Yea so that killed my nite at the gym. Hopefully we'll get things straightened out BEFORE 5 pm today!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 8, 2011)

*11/8/11 - Tues*

Training: GBC - Chest / Back

20 min DeFranco WU
Shoulder wu x 3

Giant:
A1: 45 incline DB press: 40/6 x 3
A2: 45 incline BB: 65/12 x 3
A3: 30 incline DB press: 30/25 x 3

Giant:
B1: HammerStrength Hi Row: 90/6 130/6 x 3
B2: Bent over BB row: 95/12 x 3
B3: seated cable face pulls: 30/25 x 3

Cardio: 25 min treadmill (angle: 9, speed: 2.2)


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 9, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> God willing! Last nite after 5 pm one of clients called and said she mailed 77,000 emails to herself while testing a new email campaign.. MAKE IT STOP!!!!! she said. LOL!. Yea so that killed my nite at the gym. Hopefully we'll get things straightened out BEFORE 5 pm today!




Only 77,000? Man I get that is a day or two...  Just kidding, that would drive me crazy too. 

My solution... the computer. 

I take it your career is in IT?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 9, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> *11/8/11 - Tues*
> 
> Training: GBC - Chest / Back
> 
> ...



Glad to see you were able to get into the gym. 

How are you taking lifting lighter?


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 9, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Only 77,000? Man I get that is a day or two...  Just kidding, that would drive me crazy too.
> 
> My solution... the computer.
> 
> I take it your career is in IT?



LOLZ yep, apparently she also sent both HTML & Text versions, x 2 different campaigns = 77k x 4 = lots. She managed to shut down their corporate email for a while. Mad skillz I tell ya!

Yes I work in email marketing / tech.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 9, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Glad to see you were able to get into the gym.
> 
> How are you taking lifting lighter?



I miss the challenge of it, but w/ my tendonitis & shoulder, for ex, it was dicey getting more than 45 lb up for an incline DB press. Its the pain limitations that really drives it, so desire to not have pain > desire to lift heavy.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 9, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> LOLZ yep, apparently she also sent both HTML & Text versions, x 2 different campaigns = 77k x 4 = lots. She managed to shut down their corporate email for a while. Mad skillz I tell ya!
> 
> Yes I work in email marketing / tech.



That is quite a few emails. At least she was able to shut it down. 

Are you guerrilla style, or more of a large scale corporate marketing base? (No need to answer if need be)

Pain: Have you looked into possibly running peptides? I have heard great results concerning joint relief. I assume you've dabbled in GH as well? 

You've completed so much in BBing, I am sure you'll destroy any division you compete in.


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I had a friend who lived by "If she has car keys, then she's old enough"...
> 
> Then he moved to Idaho and learned some 14yr olds have keys....
> 
> ID's are the way to go.



^^ up yeah,,, I live here and it's NOT FUN when the 14 YO's get permits...YIKES!

Just catching up on this journal    you work so hard for what you have achieved, downsizing must not be fun!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 9, 2011)

katt said:


> ^^ up yeah,,, I live here and it's NOT FUN when the 14 YO's get permits...YIKES!
> 
> Just catching up on this journal    you work so hard for what you have achieved, downsizing must not be fun!



Let's just say its different - the strength/hypertrophy goal just isn't an option anymore, so I had to come up w/ something. I don't do well w/o a clear goal & a program (diet, training, progress goals) - so this is another piece of it that I can still maintain - the structure that contest prep gives my life. W/o that structure I tend to get lost.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 13, 2011)

11/12/11 - Update
My neck & upper back have been really messed up this week from some extra computer work and a cold that showed itself as congestion in the sinus cavities above my upper teeth -- really uncomfortable. Went to my massage therapist & chiro for an adjustment and got a nice workover that left me in bed w/ ice packs for half the day.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 13, 2011)

*11/13/11 - Sun*

Was hoping to hit the Bikram yoga class today, but I forgot their weekend schedule is shifted by 30 min from the weekday schedule. So I opted for the gym instead. The massage & adjustment I got yesterday kinda left me in bed w/ an ice pack for half of yesterday ... my neck & upper back were really jacked up. I was pretty happy to find I was still decently flexible today. Even my plantar fasciitis was flaring up from the massage. Kinda like a full-body workover.

Training: GBC - legs

DeFranco wu

A1: ATF squats: 135/6 x 3
A2: walking lunges: 10 lb plates / 25 steps  x 3
A3: leg ext: 60/25 x 3

B1: lying leg curls: 100/6 x 3
B2: SLDL: 135/12 x 3
B3: reverse hypers: 25 x 3

Cardio: 20 min treadmill


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, sounds like you have a lot of aches and pains.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 13, 2011)

Sassy have you considered seeing a chiropractor, try physical therapy or see a pain management professional sis. I sure would hate to see you or anyone push through a pain that could be harming your body more than what can be seen. Except maybe heavyiron for about a year that way I can catch up to him. JK, Heavyiron you are awesome brother man!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Heavy - I've got a bum shoulder that catches up some times. This week was a double whammy of cold congestion that was sitting in the sinus cavities above my top teeth - I was noticing that I was clenching some because it was uncomfortable. I've also got a side project doing some computer work at home, so my usual computer time has doubled. End result - my neck & shoulders holding all the stress.



Chrisotpherm said:


> Sassy have you considered seeing a chiropractor, try physical therapy or see a pain management professional sis. I sure would hate to see you or anyone push through a pain that could be harming your body more than what can be seen. Except maybe heavyiron for about a year that way I can catch up to him. JK, Heavyiron you are awesome brother man!!!



Chris - I have a fantastic sports chiro (who happens to have a brother-in-law who is a national level competitor in Sweden - so he is familiar w/ the injuries -in fact he has worked on Arnold!), and a masochist massage therapist who also works on athletes up to the pro level. So I'm covered there - but depending on the size of the adjustment & the length / intensity of the massage, it can be as intense & exhausting as a heavy leg day.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 14, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Heavy - I've got a bum shoulder that catches up some times. This week was a double whammy of cold congestion that was sitting in the sinus cavities above my top teeth - I was noticing that I was clenching some because it was uncomfortable. I've also got a side project doing some computer work at home, so my usual computer time has doubled. End result - my neck & shoulders holding all the stress.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris - I have a fantastic sports chiro (who happens to have a brother-in-law who is a national level competitor in Sweden - so he is familiar w/ the injuries -in fact he has worked on Arnold!), and a masochist massage therapist who also works on athletes up to the pro level. So I'm covered there - but depending on the size of the adjustment & the length / intensity of the massage, it can be as intense & exhausting as a heavy leg day.



I can agree with you there and it is great that you have those supporters at your fingers access.  The only other things that I can recommend is spot injection which suck a little bit but if successful will stop pain for a while.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I can agree with you there and it is great that you have those supporters at your fingers access.  The only other things that I can recommend is spot injection which suck a little bit but if successful will stop pain for a while.



These are aches & pains that have developed over the last 20 yrs so I think its a matter of managing it day by day. There's pretty much nothing I haven't tried relative to this. I suspect that dropping the volume & weight that I'm doing will make a big difference over time. One day at a time! And I also have to caveat that I drive a computer for a living so there is a certain amount that just comes w/ being a programmer for 25 yrs. Ice is my friend!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 14, 2011)

*11/14/11 - Mon *

I feel so much better in my neck & upper back. Getting adjusted & the massage on Saturday was brutal and took a day to recover but I feel so much better! Yay chiropractor and sadistic massage therapist, and of course, YAY ICE PACKS!

Training: shoulders / arms

Shoulder wu - dropped the reps & wts from what I usually do ... shoulder is still kinda screwed & left forearm tendonitis ... my massage therapist was aching to get her claws (I mean hands...) into that particular area but I really had to ask her to go easy on me because it just flippin hurt.

A1: seated db press: 35/6 x 3
A2: seated side laterals: 15/12 12.5 / 12 x 2
A3: cable side lateral: 20 /25 x 3

B1: dips: bodywt/6 x 3
B2: ezbar OH tri ext: 40/12 x 3
B3: ezbar cable tri pressdowns: 80/25 x 3

C1: seated incline DB curls: 20/6 x 3
C2: ezbar cable curls: 50/12 x 3
C3: hi cable bis: 30/20 x 3

Cardio: 25 min treadmill


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> YAY ICE PACKS!


 been there. I'm going to continue reading this. When's your show?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 17, 2011)

Are the massages you get like the deep tissue ones I see jay cutler getting? Do you find they actually stretch the fascia for new growth or just make you feel better?


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ Yeah I was curious as well about that.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 18, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Are the massages you get like the deep tissue ones I see jay cutler getting? Do you find they actually stretch the fascia for new growth or just make you feel better?



Going back 15 yrs ago I dated a massage therapist and got a lot of deep tissue to help work w/ the sore muscles, get the knots out, etc. I train hard, I want to feel like I got worked over after a massage. I'm not there to feel better about myself and relax.  Over the last 8 yrs or so I've had it more specifically in support of chiro work. I rotated my hips in 2003 which really jacked up my IT bands. Finally got that straightened out in 2005, but have continued to get my IT bands worked on. Also had shoulder problems over the years - right delt specifically. I had shoulder surgery in 2008. When I do a back workout, I end up w/ my right scapula getting pushed out, or a rib pushed out. Its all basically the fine adjustment muscles doing the work of the stabilizers and then everything gets out of whack. Lots of push/pull imbalance. So I usually beg my massage therapist to beat on me and then follow up w/ a good adjustment. More recently I've had a lot of tendonitis issues and get that worked on. I literally can't handle the pain of the usual intensity of my massages so I've pussed out a lot to just make it hurt less. And then get adjusted and go home and lay on an ice pack for a couple hours. Its miserable the next day, but the following day, a lot better.

Anyway - I look at my chiro & massage therapist as part of my competition prep. They keep my shit maintained so I don't lock up really bad. I've extensively upped my stretching / warmup and dropped my weights in favor of supersets. The focus of what I'm doing is very different from what I've done in the past 3 decades.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ugh the last couple of days... allergies... no energy ... came very close to falling asleep on the drive home after work... several times.

Thus - Training:
25 min stairmaster @ home

Finally feel more normal today!

*11/18/11 - TGIFnF!*

So today, I walk into the gym and AC/DC is blasting. I'm like .. huh? My gym is usually overrun w/ music that makes you want to put on your iPOD and blast it to drown out the annoying noise.  Apparently they started putting on one of the trainer's iPOD playlists and were getting a lot of positive feedback on it. It was truly the best workout I've had in years. Ozzie! Pantera! Rob Zombie! GnR! AC/DC!  It just kept coming! AMAZING. Turns out Ozzie is great music to lunge to! Who knew??

Training: GBC: Leg day
DeFranco wu

A1: ATF squat: 135/6 x 3
A2: walking lunges: 10 lb plates/15 x 3
A3: leg ext: 80/25 x 3

B1: SLDL: 135/6 x 3
B2: lying leg curls: 80/12 x 3
B3: reverse hypers: 25 x 3

Cardio: 20 min treadmill


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Ugh the last couple of days... allergies... no energy ... came very close to falling asleep on the drive home after work... several times.
> 
> 
> So today, I walk into the gym and AC/DC is blasting. I'm like .. huh? My gym is usually overrun w/ music that makes you want to put on your iPOD and blast it to drown out the annoying noise.  Apparently they started putting on one of the trainer's iPOD playlists and were getting a lot of positive feedback on it. It was truly the best workout I've had in years. Ozzie! Pantera! Rob Zombie! GnR! AC/DC!  It just kept coming! AMAZING. Turns out Ozzie is great music to lunge to! Who knew??


Yep. Same here. I have Pandora and have my own gym music that I put on when I eat weights. I put it on, but the older folks dont like it. F-k em.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 19, 2011)

*11/19/11 - Sat*

Checked out a different gym - awesome eqpt - old school! Only stinker was that all the barbell chest/ benches were on the other side of the gym from the DBs. Makes for a stupid set up for supersetting chest.

Training: chest/back GBC

DeFranco WU

A1: DB incline press (45 degree): 40/6 45/6 x 2
A2: BB inclline press (45 degree): 60/12 70/12 x 2
A3: DB incline (30 degree); 30/25 x 3

B1: HS hi row: 90/6 x 3
B2: Tbar row: 45/12 x 3
B3: HS iso-row: 90/25 x 3


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2011)

Sassy, are these giant sets?


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Sassy, are these giant sets?



Yep - Time between is about 10 sec - basically as fast as I can move to the next station, pick up a different weight or readjust a bench. Its sort of annoying putting together 3 exercises w/o someone grabbing your eqpt!  Or like this gym I was at yesterday -- awesome old school eqpt -- TWO donkeycalves!  But for some dumbass reason all the DBs and benches are on one side, and all the BB benches are on the other. Huh??? I"m gonna run across the gym,  hope no one screwed w/ my setup, jump on the bench and knock out sets, run back and do the next thing w/ 10 sec intervals? Damn! That counts as cardio too!

But yea.. so most of what I'm doing a la Poliquin's German Body Comp is supersets of 2 exercises w/ higher reps (E.g. 15-20) or these triples w/ pyaramid reps. Generally 10 sec between sets and 2 min between sequences.  

Given I'm eating somewhere between 1000-1200 cals w/ low carbs - ~50 g /day, its an ass kicker.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sassy, look sexy as hell in the avatar. 

Sorry to hear about the terrible setup in the new gym, yet that's awesome they have donkey calves. I haven't seen a gym with one of those in quite some time around here.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 20, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Sassy, look sexy as hell in the avatar.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the terrible setup in the new gym, yet that's awesome they have donkey calves. I haven't seen a gym with one of those in quite some time around here.



Its just a Gold's I checked out w/ friends for something different. Might join - its like $15 /month. But my regular gym is totally decent. No Donkey calf tho. I guess luckily I've got big calves to begin with so not a critical thing for me. I'd pay $$$$ for a gym w/ a vertical leg press tho!

*11/20/11 - Sun*

Training:

Cardio: 25 min stairmaster


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 23, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Its just a Gold's I checked out w/ friends for something different. Might join - its like $15 /month. But my regular gym is totally decent. No Donkey calf tho. I guess luckily I've got big calves to begin with so not a critical thing for me. *I'd pay $$$$ for a gym w/ a vertical leg press tho!*
> 
> *11/20/11 - Sun*
> 
> ...



I've seen people use a smith machine as a "make do" vertical leg press.  Probably not the easiest thing on the back, but they still manage to max out the bar with 45's and do their thing.  I guess if they realized that the leg press machine had the 100 lb plates they wouldn't have to rack so much 45's, lol.  Oh well...keep up the great work!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> But yea.. so most of what I'm doing a la Poliquin's German Body Comp is supersets of 2 exercises w/ higher reps (E.g. 15-20) or these triples w/ pyaramid reps. Generally 10 sec between sets and 2 min between sequences.


Just ordered the book!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Just ordered the book!



LOL I'm cheep - I googled.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 29, 2011)

Last week - some cardio - between the holidays, allergies and work things suffered.

*11/29/11 - Tues*

Training: GBC chest / back
DeFranco wu -- one plus - my right IT band loosened up some -- it was brutally tight last week

Repeat 3x, 2 min interval between each triple
A1: 45 degree incline DB press: 50/6 x 3
A2: 45 degree incline BB press: 65/12 75/12 65/12
A3: 35 degree incline DB press: 27.5/25 x 3

Repeat 3x, 2 min interval
B1: HS hi row: 140/6 x 3
B2: BB row: 95/12 x 3
B3: med rope cable face pulls: 40/25 x 3

Cardio: 35 min treadmill (angle: 9, speed: 2.5)


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 30, 2011)

How you feeling sassy69? Getting back into the gym after a few down days?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 30, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Last week - some cardio - between the holidays, *allergies *and work things suffered. (snip)



Hayfever spring and fall here. 

Great journal!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 30, 2011)

*11/30/11 - Wed*

Training: GBC Legs

DeFranco wu

A1: ATF squats: 95/6 x 3
A2: BB reverse lunges: 95/12 x 3
A3: Leg ext: 80/25 75/25 x 2

B1: lying leg curls: 140/6 x 3
B2: SLDL: 95/12 x 3
B3: reverse hypers: 25 x 3

Random:
- abductor: 150/20 x 3
- adductor: 150/20 x 3

Cardio: 10 min treadmill + 25 min recumbant bike


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 30, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> How you feeling sassy69? Getting back into the gym after a few down days?



Feelin' better & hittin' it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Sassy! What's happenin'? How was your Thanksgiving? Just peeking in.  Will be by more often.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 1, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey Sassy! What's happenin'? How was your Thanksgiving? Just peeking in.  Will be by more often.



Thanksgiving was nice - I haven't been out to a restaurant to eat in months and  we were able to find a Mexican restaurant - I had no desire to eat more turkey - did that at the company celebration the week before. 

Now just making the run into Christmas - work is kinda slow, but I'm very much looking forward to visiting my parents at their beach condo someplace warm!  Right now just looking to dump mass   I'll start the tightening and such in a month or two. Probably not competing until summer.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 4, 2011)

ALex is a great guy for prep work iv seen alot of his customers and they look great


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 5, 2011)

*12/5/11 - Mon*

Wt still holding at 151 this morning. Still need to get some consistent cardio going. Some side projects and volunteer work kinda cutting into my usual scredule.

Training: GBC Shoulders / arms
shoulder wu
My right shoulder is kinda screwed up right now so shoulder stuff hurts.

A1: seated DB press: 30/15 40/15 x 2
A2: seated side laterals: 15/12 x 3
A3: bent over reverse flys: 15/25 x 3

B1: standing DB curls: 20/6 x 3
B2: cable BB curls: 60/12 x 3
B3: hi cable bis: 30/25 20/25 x 2

C1: rope cable tri pressdowns: 100/15 90/15 80/15
C2: rope cable OH tri ext: 70/15 60/15 x 2
C3: alt cable tri kickbacks: 20/10 x 3

Cardio: 30 min treadmill


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2011)

Sassy, can I ask why you dont put a compound in there for triceps, like close grip benches or dips?


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Sassy, can I ask why you dont put a compound in there for triceps, like close grip benches or dips?



Just pounding thru them last night. I had to get home to do some work  (still up until 2 am....  ). Also my right shoulder has been in various stages of fucked for the last year and it is particularly sore right now. Arm day is not a big deal for me as I've got decent development already, so I don't push it w/ my wide array of shoulder & elbow /wrist tendonitis issues.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Just pounding thru them last night. I had to get home to do some work  (still up until 2 am....  ). Also my right shoulder has been in various stages of fucked for the last year and it is particularly sore right now. Arm day is not a big deal for me as I've got decent development already, so I don't push it w/ my wide array of shoulder & elbow /wrist tendonitis issues.


Decent??? Holy shit the front double bi shot is ridiculous. Great job!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good!

Keep at it!


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Decent??? Holy shit the front double bi shot is ridiculous. Great job!



BAM!


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 7, 2011)

U]*12/7/11 - Wed*[/U]

Cardio: 30 min treadmill -- thank god for my iPod!

Training: short leg day - mini nite of 100s

leg ext: 90/25 x 4
leg press (close stance): 360/20 x 5
atf squats: 95/20 x 5


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Keep at it!



Cardio'ing my life away!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 8, 2011)

I feel ya. I'm doing Spin twice a week on top of my already there cardio for my contest. It's making a huge difference in my look already and I'm 16 weeks out.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fell off the planet for a few weeks due to a slow-moving project. At the moment I'm looking to just dump the fluff from the last month of non-gym & holidays. Diet is back on & hookin' up the sauna suit cardio for a while. 

1/2/12 - Mon: 
AM: 25 min sauna suit cardio - stairmaster
PM: legs
DeFranco warmup
Triple: quads
- atf squats: 95/6 x 3
- bb reverse lunges: 95/12 x 3
- leg ext: 75/25 x 3

Triple: hams
- lying leg curl: 120/12 x 3
- DB SLDL: 35s/12 x 3
- reverse hypers: 25 x 3
- atf sq


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the new avi Sassy .. Hot!


----------



## yerg (Jan 3, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> love the new avi sassy .. Hot!


 very!!


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Love the new avi Sassy .. Hot!





yerg said:


> very!!



Wohoo! This was from my first shoot w/ a real fitness photog!

1/10/12 - Tues

Slow coming back - I did so good not getting sick over the holidays - 2 6 hr plane rides across the country and came out healthy as a horse. Walk into my office the first work day of the new year and I'm surrounded by a bunch of sickies... Thus I get the creeping crud. Anyway felt better today, and really hoping whatever I have doesn't turn into something bigger.

Training: German Body Comp - Chest / Back

shoulder wu x 3

Chest cycle:
- 45 degree incline DB: 45/6 50/6 50/6
- 45 degree incline BB: 65/12 x 3
- 30 degree incline DB: 30/20 x 3

Back cycle:
- lat pulldown: 135/6 165/6 150/6
- Hammer Strength iso-row: 180/12 x 3
- seated face pulls: 40/25 x 3

Cardio: 20 min stepmill


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Feel better soon!  Sucks to be sick.  Yuck!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy deltoids!
Love the smile and the pic. Get better


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 11, 2012)

Sassy is HOT!


----------



## lostsoul (Jan 11, 2012)

ill second the hotness
great log sassy and keep up your hard work


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Sassy is HOT!



love her new avatar.


----------



## Harp2011 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Sassy,
I do not want to hijack you journal but since it said you were down sizing I thought I d ask you here. I have 33% Bodyfat ... and I have big legs ... fat and muscle obviously.
I saw on your log at the begining that you have a high rep range for workouts. To you recommend those higher rep ranges for a "down sizing" . I dont mean spot reducing  Thanks.


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 29, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

(((((Sassy)))))  Where art thou???


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 3, 2012)

Aww you guys are great!  I've been battling what might've been bronchitis, I spent all day looking forward to getting into the gym. Not ready for lifting yet, but it was awesome to find all my usual gymrat buddies to chat w/ for a few minutes. That's probably one of the things I miss the most about the gym. Harder & harder to find these days.

*2/3/12 - Friday*

Well.. shit came back - still fighting congestion & coughing like I'm at 4 packs of Camels / day. BUT...

Training: 45 min cardio - treadmill (angle 9, speed 2.0)


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 3, 2012)

Harp2011 said:


> Hi Sassy,
> I do not want to hijack you journal but since it said you were down sizing I thought I d ask you here. I have 33% Bodyfat ... and I have big legs ... fat and muscle obviously.
> I saw on your log at the begining that you have a high rep range for workouts. To you recommend those higher rep ranges for a "down sizing" . I dont mean spot reducing  Thanks.



Hey Harp! Well first things first - no such thing as spot reducing. The first source of changing your body composition is DIET. Since my personal goal right now is dumping some muscle mass, I dropped my protein at least by 1/3, and w/ a lot less time in the gym, I'm operating at lower calorie range as well. I also have a limitation on the weight I can lift due to some ongoing tendonitis issues. So all of this is contributing to my choice for German body comp. It is one way to promote functional hypertrophy. Its not going to build a lot of mass, but it is aerobic so it will contribute to your fat burning.

Here's a great article on functional hypertrophy from Charles Poliquin (who is also the German Body Comp guy) 

Functional Hypertrophy for Athletes

I think its also good to alternate the types of training you do - periodization. So if you wanted to do some giant sets for 4-6 weeks to get things going and then switch over to a hypertrophy phase, e.g. 5x5, you're still getting in the bigger lifting, but more cyclical.


----------



## unclem (Feb 4, 2012)

you can do it sassy. you know how i want you to do good this yrs competition. good luck sweetie........


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 4, 2012)

unclem said:


> you can do it sassy. you know how i want you to do good this yrs competition. good luck sweetie........



One day at a time! Wohoo!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 4, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Aww you guys are great!  I've been battling what might've been bronchitis, I spent all day looking forward to getting into the gym. Not ready for lifting yet, but it was awesome to find all my usual gymrat buddies to chat w/ for a few minutes. That's probably one of the things I miss the most about the gym. Harder & harder to find these days.
> 
> *2/3/12 - Friday*
> 
> ...



Awesome dedication and discipline!


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

hi,sassy,good luck.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ Thx!

*2/13/12 - Mon*

Ok .. unofficially back on the wagon. Officially is when I get in touch w/ Shelby and get my progress pix done. Egads I hate that part of prep.  This week is easing back into the gym and seeing what still hurts or not. I can tell my shoulder is going to be an issue - it hasn't really changed in over a year. I may need to get it checked if I did actually redamage it a week before my last show in 2010.  My good ol' elbow tendonitis is still an issue. Luckily my biceps are still reasonably well developed, but it still sucks when shit starts to hurt on a a stupid curl.

Training: back / biceps 

Shoulder warmup: 
front / angle / side DB raises: 7.5 lb/ 10 x 3 x 3
cable in/out: 20/20 x 3 x 4 (both arms, both directions)

Exercises today were more about just moving and getting the feel for the weights again.  Because Monday is always a cluster fuck at my gym, no room on the floor for warmups, so kept it simple.

lat pulldowns: 105/20 x 4
close-grip cable row: 105/15 x 4
HS iso-row: 90 lb / side / 12 x 4
super:
- ezcurl bar: 40/20 50/15 x 2 40/20
- DB x-over hammercurl: 25/10 x 4
90 degree preacher curl machine: 40/20 x 3


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 14, 2012)

*2/14/12 - Tues*

Day 2 in the gym... I was really short on sleep last night, so definitely noticed some dragass towards the end of the day at work. I was looking for gym motivation w/ some Motley Crue on the radio to the gym, pulled into a great parking spot at the gym, got out of the car, yawned, stretched .. turned around & got back in the car, pulled out, drove around the center median in the parking lot, then decided I needed to suck it up so I could sleep better tonite.   Even more so I need to get the momentum going so the gym isn't "optional". I miss the regularity & looking forward to killing it every night. Hard to get back into that.

Anyway.. I also left w/ my ass kicked, doing the "Leg Day Shuffle" w/ my knees about ready to buckle.. YEA!  Next time it will be my quads burning and not my knees exhausted....

Training: Quads dominant

20 min DeFranco wu --- dude this felt sooo good too! My lower back has been getting a little sore when I wake up.
atf squats: bodywt/15 bar/20 95/15 x 4
leg press: 270/20 450/15 x 4
leg ext: 110/15 x 4
standing alt leg curl: 20/20 x 2


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 17, 2012)

*2/17/12 - Fri*

So Tues was leg day. Wednesday was an off day where I did some relocation research (Seattle maybe??) related to work, then Thurs on the way to the gym, the minute I hit the highway, I discovered there was a fatal motorcycle accident 7 miles down the road, just north of the gym. 2 hrs later, I passed the accident site - nothing remaining but some flares on the road. Too tired by that time, so went home & crashed. The downside was sitting in the car for two hours just added to the DOMS and stiffness post leg day.  Anyway, reminder about how important it is to be regular in the gym... conditioning can refer to many things!

Diving into the diet now too...

Diet:
M1: 1 whole egg + 3 egg whites (I use liquid egg whites) + 2 c spinach (blend it all together, make scrambled green eggs!)
M2: 4 oz ground turkey + sliced peppers
M3: forgot to eat
M4: 4 oz ground turkey + 1/2 c brown rice pasta + 1/4 c spaghetti sauce
M5: 3 oz chicken + 1/2 c pasta + (less than) 1/4 c spaghetti sauce
M6: 1 scoop casein + 1 tbsp PB

Training: Chest / tris
DeFranco wu ... damn this felt good!
shoulder wu x 3
super:
- 30 degree incline DB press: 50/12 x 4
- 30 degree incline DB fly: 20/15 x 4
HS low row: 45's / 10 x 3
cable x-over: 30/15 x 3  20/20 -- right shoulder not liking me on these
super:
- ezbar skull crushers: 50/10 x 2 40/15 x 2
- ezbar close grip press: 50/10 x 2 40/10 x 2
ezbar grip tri pressdowns: 100/20 x 3

Left shaking after this -- I find I have the strength, but I guess I still need to work on my conditioning. Part of the challenge is my right shoulder which really gets tired quickly. Kinda hoping its just all the time I've taken off. We'll see. The next step in the progression is to add cardio.


----------



## Pony (Feb 18, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> *2/14/12 - Tues*
> I was looking for gym motivation w/ some Motley Crue on the radio to the gym,



YES!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pony said:


> YES!



I had updated my iPod and hit the awesome part of my playlist today - GnR, Joan Jett, Judas Priest, Marilyn Manson, Metallica... AWESOME!

*2/18/12 - Sat*

Diet:
M1: 1/2 c oats + 1/4 c berries + 1 scoop casein protein
M2: 1 1/2 scoop protein mix +  1 tbsp PB 
M3: 4 oz ground turkey + 1/2 c brown rice pasta + 2 tbsp spaghetti sauce
<training>
"M4": 12 oz juiced veggies
M5: tbd

Training: Hams dominant

DeFranco Wu
SLDL: bar/20 135/15 x 4
BB side lunges: bar/30 65/30 85/30 x 3
BB reverse lunges: bar/30 85/30 x 4
lying leg curls: 90/20 x 4
seated leg ext: 80/25 x 4
Cool down:
- PVC pipe shoulder dislocations
- PVC pipe OH atf squats: 15 x 3

... ass kicked!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 18, 2012)

Digging the playlist Sassy!

Great training and diet as well!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Digging the playlist Sassy!
> 
> Great training and diet as well!



Heavy Metal Playlist ALWAYS >>> training & diet!

But it does wonders for making the training part more fun!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 18, 2012)

Im sure it does, nice choice.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Sassy is HOT!



She doesn't want compliments from you. She wants nude pics!

...

Okay, _a guess._


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> She doesn't want compliments from you. She wants nude pics!
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay, _a guess._




Bawhaha


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> She doesn't want compliments from you. She wants nude pics!
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay, _a guess._



LOL good guess!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Im sure it does, nice choice.



I got warm fuzzies when Rob Halford kicked out his Johnnie B Good... hot damn that is head slammin' music!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> LOL good guess!



I _knew _it!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I _knew _it!



But as I think about it, maybe it would be better if I never see them... would hate to have the fantasy blown .LOLZ!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

heavy's mission statement is, "To meet and exceed all expectations," though, right?


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> heavy's mission statement is, "To meet and exceed all expectations," though, right?



Good point! Ball's in Heavy's court.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> But as I think about it, maybe it would be better if I never see them... would hate to have the fantasy blown .LOLZ!


Ouch....


Probably true though...=)


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 19, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I got warm fuzzies when Rob Halford kicked out his Johnnie B Good... hot damn that is head slammin' music!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im feeling old now.....lol


----------



## unclem (Feb 19, 2012)

be in here sassy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Im feeling old now.....lol



Imagine if I'd posted the Chuck Berry version...


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 19, 2012)

Chuck who......lmao!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Chuck who......lmao!



Now I feel old 



*2/19/12 - Sun*

Morning duty at the kitty adoption center ... beyond cute. The adoption center is part of a local pet store, and they were doing doggy vaccinations as well today. So someone brought in 2 boxes of these adorable little beagle puppies... awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! The cute factor was off the chain!

*Diet:*
M1: 1 omega-3 egg + 3 egg whites + 2 c spinach
M2: 1/2 c oatmeal + 1/4 c berries + 1 scoop casein whey
<training>
PWO: juiced veggies
M4: tbd
M5: tbd
M6: tbd

*Training: shoulders / calves*
DeFranco wu
shoulder wu: in/outs x 4 x 3
standing front BB press (focus on rear delt contraction): bar/20 x 5
standing front DB raises: 15/15 x 4
palm facing DB to rear delt contraction: 20/15 x 4
forward-leaning DB side laterals: 17.5/15 x 4
cable bent over reverse fly: 15/15 x 4
super:
- seated sliding calves (fast pace): 140/30 x 3
- seated plate-loaded calves (slow): 90/15 x 3


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 19, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Now I feel old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So how does eating like a rabbit feel like


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 21, 2012)

hardasnails1973 said:


> So how does eating like a rabbit feel like



Hey Nails!  Its a holiday, didn't get the the regular meals yet!

*2/21/12 - Tues*

What a messed up day - I've got viruses or my some shit on both my work & home laptops. Just had the IT guy clean up the work laptop & now i can't find any of my files. Some days I just get tired of it all.

Anyway, was looking forward to hitting the gym.

Diet: as usual

Training: back & bis
shoudler wu
lat pulldowns: 105/20 120/15 x 4
DL: 135/15 x 5
HS iso-row: 180/20 x 4
x-over 1 arm cable rows: 40/15 x 5
super:
- ezbar curls: 50/15 40/20 x 4
- DB hammer curls: 25/10 x 5
seated alt DB curls: 20/10 17.5/10 x 3


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 22, 2012)

Now I feel old  

Youre not old Sassy!

Training looks great, never tried any iso machines.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 24, 2012)

*2/24/12 - Fri*

OK, so took a few days to get back. Dealing w/ some damn virus issues again.  My knees were a little iffy doing squats, and that sorta got me what I suppose we could call pre-exhausted, because I just started feeling like I was going to drop under the weight. So I opted to drop the weight a little & up the reps. Left the gym w/ the Leg Day Shuffle!

Training: Quads dominant

DeFranco wu
atf squats: bodywt/20 bar/15 95/20 115/15 135/5 135/7 135/8
leg press: 360/25 x 4
leg ext: 100/20 100/15 x 4
lying leg curl: 100/15 x 4


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 25, 2012)

*2/25/12 - Sat*

Training: chest & tris

shoulder wu x 3
super:
- incline DB press: 45/20 x 3 35/20 
- incline DB fly: 22.5/15 x 4
machine (flat bench equivalent) chest press: 50/15 x 4
cable x-over: 30/15 x 4
attempted to super the x-overs w/ close stance push-ups but my right shoulder wasn't going for it

Super:
- rope cable tri pressdowns: 100/20 x 2 90/20 x 2
- OH rope cable tri ext: 70/20 x 4

Cardio: 20 min stepmill


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice to see that you went with the chest & tris and not all cardio session...lol


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 25, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Hey Nails!  Its a holiday, didn't get the the regular meals yet!
> 
> *2/21/12 - Tues*
> 
> ...




Don't you just hate computers I just had to get my cleaned the other day because of problems. Going to the gym always makes up for a bad day! keep up the good work


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thx 

*2/28/12 - Tues*

Training: hams dominant

DeFranco wu
DB SLDLs: 30/20 x 5
bar SLDL (shin to quad ROM): 95/20 x 5
super:
- walking lunges (bodywt): 40 steps x 4
- Plie' DB squats: 60/10+10 (means I had to take a 30 sec breather half way thru each set of 20)
leg ext: 90/15 x 4

Cardio: 30 min recumbant bike


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice wheel session Sass.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 29, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Nice wheel session Sass.



Definitely felt it tonight! Needed to do my lower body warmup just to make sure I don't lock up!

*2/29/12 - Wed*

Training: shoulders / abs

DeFranco Wu (it FELT like I did hams yesterday!)
shoulder wu x 3
standing OH press: bar/20 x 3
short ROM side raises: 17.5/15 x 4
front DB raises: 15/15 x 3
side DB raises: 15/15 x 3
bent over reverse cable flys: 15/20 x 4
super:
- lying leg raises: 20 x 4
- oblique V-ups: 15 x 4
kneeling cable crunches: 100/20 x 4

Cardio: 35 min treadmill


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 1, 2012)

Keep a moving girl...lol

Looks like you covered the delts well but whats the super and the "C" word....j/k

Great Work!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 4, 2012)

3/1 - 30 min treadmill 


3/3 - quads

DeFranco WU
shoulder wu x 3

Javorek DB Complex 1 (x 3):
- DB upright rows: 10/6
- DB high pull snatch: 10/6
- DBs squat push press: 10/6
- DB high pull snatch: 10/6
- DB bent over row: 10/6

(lower back started hurting)

ATF Squat: bodywt/20 x 2 bar/15 95/15 x 3
leg ext: 80/20 x 4

Cardio: 30 min treadmill


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 4, 2012)

*3/4 - Sun*

OK, so reset back to square one.  The hard part was sending "progress pix" to my trainer. O.M.G. We'll just leave it at that. Not going to post anything any time soon. My weight is up around 165 right now. Probably due a lot to frustration w/ my job, my life, the recent results of the first Pro Physique show. The funny thing is that we're back to what I was trying to avoid in the first place - how to prep for a show by NOT training. Seems its the only way. OK I got nothing left to argue w/ and just do it. Here's the diet again - same as I started trying back in October:

5 meals per day:

meal 1:  20 grams carbs (complex carbs like oats, etc.), 20 grams protein, 10 grams fat
meal 2, 3,4: 10 grams carbs (fruit or veggies only), 20 grams protein, 10 grams fat
meal 5: 20 grams protein, 10 grams fat

you don't need to count the protein and fat in the oats, or the carbs and protein in fat sources like nuts / nut butters, etc. 

So roughly 100g protein per day, 50g carbs (30 from fruits and veggies) and 50g fat.   

Support sups are generally:
- multi 
- hoodia (seems to work for me after a while)
- 2 x 3 g EFA
- joint support
- thermo

Target cardio at 30 min / day to start. It will be some sort of steady state as my knees never seem to handle HIIT. I may try some bike HIIT and see how it goes. I do have worry about too much steep angle treadmill cardio because it tends to aggravate my plantar fasciitis (which hasn't been an issue for a while now!) So I'd be leaning towards more stepmill than anything w/ stairmaster (at home) as my fall back. I've also verified the value of my beloved Joe Defranco warmups.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got done putting together my food for tomorrow:

Meal 1: 1/3 c oats + 20 g protein mix (a little less than a scoop) - suspect I will switch the protein to a whole egg + egg whites to get in the fats.

Meal 2: 2 whole eggs + 2 egg whites + 2 c spinach (blended = green scrambled eggs) + 1 carrot
 Meal 3: 3 oz ground turkey + 2 c broccoli + 1 oz almonds (Will add a smal piece of fruit - gotta see what is available)
 Meal 4: 1 can tuna + 1 c spinach / celery / carrots / cucumber + 2 tbls basalmic + oil
 Meal 5: Most likely casein protein mix + PB.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 5, 2012)

I just got done putting together my food for tomorrow:

Meal 1: 1/3 c oats + 20 g protein mix (a little less than a scoop) - suspect I will switch the protein to a whole egg + egg whites to get in the fats.

Meal 2: 2 whole eggs + 2 egg whites + 2 c spinach (blended = green scrambled eggs) + 1 carrot
 Meal 3: 3 oz ground turkey + 2 c broccoli + 1 oz almonds (Will add a smal piece of fruit - gotta see what is available)
 Meal 4: 1 can tuna + 1 c spinach / celery / carrots / cucumber + 2 tbls basalmic + oil
 Meal 5: Most likely casein protein mix + PB.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 5, 2012)

*3/5/12 - Mon*

Diet was tight.

Cardio: 25 min stairmaster


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep up the good work


----------



## bwrag (Mar 6, 2012)

good job


----------



## ranman32566 (Mar 6, 2012)

Is that u in the avatar


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 8, 2012)

ranman32566 said:


> Is that u in the avatar



Yep - photoshoot at the Olympia in 2007 

3/8/12 - Thurs

I'm up here in Seattle the rest of the week for work. Way too tired Tues & Wed to do any cardio - between packing, traveling, work & no sleep anywhere in there (weird, I simply couldn't fall asleep, but scared to take anything so I didn't oversleep & miss my flight). 

Cardio: 40 min elliptical @ the hotel

LOLZ -- the 3 treadmills they have in the "fitness room" don't elevate & the bike won't turn on. 

Happy to say the diet is good - just not hungry so I'm rolling w/ that. There are a bunch of restaurants near the office, but none of them really have food I care for, so I hit the grocery story & bought some salad stuff and I brought several packs of pouch tuna, a small thing of Designer Whey protein & oatmeal. Easy peasy!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 8, 2012)

Sassy,

You look great.
I hope you win and are in complete success with all you've set out to do.  You deserve it!
I got great news today too, I met a real gal that is in upcoming competitions and has told me a of a person that can get me more closer to my diet needs.  He is awesome, saw him on you tube and has male and female teams.  THis one gal, oh my freakin Gawd.  She is so beautiful, and I love the look of AAS through her to. Gold Lame bikini, her tan color with raven black hair...to die for!  I will ask my friend if she will let me post some pix of competitions with her or her team mates

Best of success to you Sassy!


----------



## Pony (Mar 9, 2012)

I love your arms/shoulders/back in your avi. I want that definition!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't you love hotel "fitness" centers? Usually a treadmill in a closet will suffice. LOL


----------



## squigader (Mar 9, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Don't you love hotel "fitness" centers? Usually a treadmill in a closet will suffice. LOL



There's a huge variety and it really does depend! It does happen that sometimes I'm highly disappointed by the top-flight chains in major cities (couple or Ritz-Carltons) and ridiculously surprised by the cheapo ones in the middle of nowhere (Holiday Inn and Econo lodge).

This is an issue near and dear to me; there's a lot of travel in my work - and it's really hit-or-miss what you're gonna get.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 9, 2012)

squigader said:


> There's a huge variety and it really does depend! It does happen that sometimes I'm highly disappointed by the top-flight chains in major cities (couple or Ritz-Carltons) and ridiculously surprised by the cheapo ones in the middle of nowhere (Holiday Inn and Econo lodge).
> 
> This is an issue near and dear to me; there's a lot of travel in my work - and it's really hit-or-miss what you're gonna get.



Bigger name does not mean better when it comes to this.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 18, 2012)

Any updates in here?? Sassy, where you at???


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 24, 2012)

Catch up post! Per the above note, I went to Seattle to explore a potential move and just didn't like it at all. Great office & staff and great opportunity, but I'm already moody enough. The perpetual grey weather is 3 steps backwards a probably beeline directly to the therapist's office. I was also hoping an opportunity to relocate to Denver where I've got family & friends and there's s great fitness environment there. That was explicitly not an option and it took me a week to really come to terms w/ that & refocus here. So I took that week & got focused! Here's the catch-up. This week's requirement is 35 min cardio/day. As I mentioned above, my challenge is getting into the gym w/ something that feels like I accomplished something & cardio doesn't pull it for me. So me personally, I added in a ham & quad day where its all high rep / low weight. My ass & thighs have always been an issue for me, so it feels good to get them working. I'm also looking for any classes that coincide w/ when I get to the gym - my work schedule sometimes slides past 5 pm so it's always been hard to commit to classes. I also bought "Insanity" - see if / where that fits in....

Progress-wise - since a stall 2 weeks ago, I've dropped 5 lb  Official recording tomorrow. The bigger thing is just seeing some forward motion. Here's when nothing tastes better than feeling lean!

3/19/12 - Mon
AM: 30 min cardio - stairmaster
PM: 20 min stepmill + 20 min treadmill

3/20/12 - Tues
AM: 20 min stairmaster
PM: quad dominant
- DeFranco warmup
- squats: wu/20 bar/20 95/15 x 5
- alt leg press: 180/25 x 4 
- reg leg pres: 360/50 x 4
- leg ext: 80/25 x 4
- DB SLDL: 27.5/20 x 4
Cardio: 20 min stepmill + 10 min treadmill

3/20/12 - Wed
PM: 
DeFranco WU
60 min Power Yoga class
Cardio: 20 min stepmill + 20 min treadmill

3/21/12 - Thurs
(worked late & long phone call w/ my brother)
40 min stairmaster

3/22/12 - Fri
PM:
DeFranco WU
Hams dominant:
- SLDL: bar/20 95/20 x 5
- super: walking lunges + reverse hyper: bodywt/50 steps + 20 reps
- leg ext: 100/20 x 2 80/20 x 2
Cardio: 45 min treadmill (and thank God for Big Bang Theory repeats!)

3/24/12 - Sat
45 min cardio


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 24, 2012)

Finally, a Sassy update!

I hear ya about Seattle, it is beautiful but can be very depressing. We have looked at Portland Oregon in the past, but just can't pull the trigger on a move.

Keep going strong girl, 15 weeks!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 24, 2012)

anabolic5150 said:


> finally, a sassy update!
> 
> I hear ya about seattle, it is beautiful but can be very depressing. We have looked at portland oregon in the past, but just can't pull the trigger on a move.
> 
> Keep going strong girl, 15 weeks!!!



its on!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 24, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> its on!



Hell yes it is!!!!


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 24, 2012)

Keep up the awesome work Sass, you will achieve your goals!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 24, 2012)

^^ You guys rock! Gettin' outta my head & into my zone!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 24, 2012)

The Sassy Ass Kickin' Zone!!

I'm coming along for this ride!!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 25, 2012)

3/26/12 - Sun

Cardio: 45 min stairmaster while watching The Muppets


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

The Muppets? I imagine I will be getting my fill of them as my daughter gets older. Oh boy, can't wait!!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> The Muppets? I imagine I will be getting my fill of them as my daughter gets older. Oh boy, can't wait!!



LOLZ - quality programming! The funny thing is I was planning to do cardio while The Walking Dead was on, and then I realized that last week was the season finale. So my backup to the zombie flick was the muppet flick 

*3/26/12 - Mon*

PM: Quad dominant
20 min DeFranco wu (happy w/ my flexibility!)
ATF Squats: bodywt/20 bar/20 95/20 95/15 x 5
machine leg press (wide stance): 210/20 x 5
smith front squats: 95/15 x 5
DB sumo deads: 80/12-15 x 5 -- total muscle exhaustion! AWESOME!

CardiO: 40 min treadmill


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice session Sassy, keep going girl!!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 27, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Nice session Sassy, keep going girl!!



That's what you call an ass-kicker!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 27, 2012)

3/27/12 - Tues

45 min stairmaster


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 28, 2012)

*3/28/12 - Wed*

PM training: abs & calves
*wanted to get some sore abs going  but really didn't have much luck at it - for some reason maybe just too tired or something - no energy & all the stuff I did really didn't feel like it got my abs engaged.
fitball cable abs: 110/20 x 4 
kneeling cable abs: 150/15 x 3 alt sides: 150/15 x 2
lying leg raises: 20 x 3
bunch of fitball crunches, alt crunches
standing calves (fast paced): 140/30 x 4
seated calves (slow paced): 90/12 x 4

Cardio: 45 min treadmill


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 28, 2012)

Watched the Muppets with the baby today, the voices freaked her out!! Lol


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Watched the Muppets with the baby today, the voices freaked her out!! Lol



Oh noessssss! The Muppets are a gift to children! Remember what I substituted it for.. .The Walking Dead. Try that on your kid! EEK!

LOL My favorite characters are The Swedish Chef, Beaker & the two old guys in the balcony!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 29, 2012)

*3/29/12 - Thurs*

PM Training: hams/glutes
DeFranco wu
Hack SLDLs (a la Charles Glass): 140/20 x 4 180/20x2
SLDL: 135/15 x 4
super:
- walking lunges: bodywt/40 steps x 4
- reverse hypers: 15 x 4
super:
- lying leg curls: 100/20 x 2 80/20 x 3
- standing alt leg curls: 15/10 x 5
DB sumo squats: 80/25 x 3
Cardio: 10 min bike + 30 min treadmill


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey beautiful!  How are things coming along?  How is the transformation going?  Have you already picked out your show?  I can't remember if you did.  Did you end up going to Sac show?


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 29, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey beautiful!  How are things coming along?  How is the transformation going?  Have you already picked out your show?  I can't remember if you did.  Did you end up going to Sac show?



Hey mama! The transformation is slow. As per usual my body is holding onto the same weight for dear life. I got down 5 lbs from my 'off season' sticking point by last Sunday, and its been up & down a few lbs since. Kinda hoping I'll get those 1-2 lbs below last week by this Sunday. I 'look' leaner in the upper body and a guy on a bike at the gas station tonite said I looked like I had great legs  Can't hate on that!  

So my target show is the NPC San Jose, July 7. So that puts me about 14.5 weeks out right now. Scheduled to just do cardio, but I think spending the time doing stretching and at least legs is worth it for now. Upper body tends to respond wonderfully to training, and sadly, that's NOT what I want to happen, so just patiently whittling away at the excess mass right now. Mostly focusing on just getting that good burn rate set up so things will start moving. I'd like to be in reasonably presentable shape when I plan to go attend the Emerald Cup up in Seattle in May, so definitely all over it in terms of focus! I also need to be a good ways down the road to show shape because I need to order a new suit! All of mine are just going to be too small on top.

I didn't get up to Sac for the pro show. Just crappy weather this past weekend and didn't want to attempt driving up there early & missing half the morning show. And THEN I realized the pros didn't come on until later. O well. More to come!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 30, 2012)

hey chica!!! just trying to get caught up on everything! ill vbe following along now!! xoxox


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saweet!  I'm In Da Zone!


----------



## Rednack (Mar 30, 2012)

you're looking good in ya avatar pic..


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 30, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Oh noessssss! The Muppets are a gift to children! Remember what I substituted it for.. .The Walking Dead. Try that on your kid! EEK!
> 
> LOL My favorite characters are The Swedish Chef, Beaker & the two old guys in the balcony!



She will grow into it, think just hearing the voices for the first time caught her off guard. And Walking Dead, um no, not yet. Maybe when she is 1.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 30, 2012)

3/30/12 - Fri

PM Training: shoulders / rear delts

shoulder wu x 3
BB OH press: 40/20 x 5
BB body drags: 30/15 x 3 20/15 x 2
cable side raise: 15/20 x 5
cable reverse flys: 20/20 x 5
lat shoulder pulldowns: 105/20 x 3
cable shoulder x-overs: 30/20 x 5
seated cable face pulls: 40/20 x 5

Cardio: 40 min treadmill


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 30, 2012)

Rednack said:


> you're looking good in ya avatar pic..



Thank you


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2012)

How many seconds/minutes do you rest between sets?

And wishing you a great weekend!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> How many seconds/minutes do you rest between sets?
> 
> And wishing you a great weekend!



Depends on the exercise, but generally a minute or less. Most of this is geared towards aerobic activity than anaerobic.

You have a great weekend too Curt!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks good in here Sass, keep it up girl!!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> I am interested to see how this new stage of your body building career goes for you. Heavy has told me so much about you. I hope that WP treats you well!



You & me both! My body doesn't want to give up any size just yet. I'm dropping some of the fluff but the scale ain't moving much. I'm just taking it a step at a time & see where I end up  in July.  Glad to meet ya!



MaxSeg said:


> Looks good in here Sass, keep it up girl!!


Hey there Max!

For you:

4/1/12 (Sun): 45 min stairmaster

4/2/12 (Mon) 45 min stairmaster

4/3/12 (Tues): 20 min stpemill + 25 min treadmill -- opted out of training because my knees weren't happy with me.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 4, 2012)

not feelin' the training so much this week, but I"m getting my cardio in. Its so frustrating trying to dump muscle mass.  I was visualizing distance running to try to dump some mass, except after 10 minutes of running, my shins were so pumped up I had to stop. Is that something you can work thru?? It just got worse each time I took a break to walk it out. Ended up walking the rest of the session at an angle, as per usual. 

So:

*4/4/12 - Wed*

Cardio: 45 min treadmill


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 5, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> not feelin' the training so much this week, but I"m getting my cardio in. Its so frustrating trying to dump muscle mass.  I was visualizing distance running to try to dump some mass, except after 10 minutes of running, my shins were so pumped up I had to stop. Is that something you can work thru?? It just got worse each time I took a break to walk it out. Ended up walking the rest of the session at an angle, as per usual.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...



Hey sassy, just saw this journal. Dumping mass sucks, I know cause I'm in the same boat. I wanted to compete but I'm not big enough at my height for bb and I'm apparently too big for men's physique so dumping mass is the choice.

I almost always get shin/calve pump when running. This time we've been focusing almost all my cardio on the stairmill machine with really no probs and recomp is being accomplished. I saw you've been doing stair master, but for some reason I seem to get more out of the actual stairs coming at me. Might give it a shot. Actually I'm doing my AM 45minutes right now on this beast. 

Also lots of stretching pre run has helped me out but like you said, if you end up having to walk the bulk of the session out it defeats the purpose. 

Good work and good luck!!


----------



## Pony (Apr 5, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> not feelin' the training so much this week, but I"m getting my cardio in. Its so frustrating trying to dump muscle mass.  I was visualizing distance running to try to dump some mass, except after 10 minutes of running, my shins were so pumped up I had to stop. Is that something you can work thru?? It just got worse each time I took a break to walk it out. Ended up walking the rest of the session at an angle, as per usual.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...




I cant do the treadmill either, my legs just dont agree with it.  Spinning works for me, no joint pain or charlie horses ever.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Pony said:


> I cant do the treadmill either, my legs just dont agree with it.  Spinning works for me, no joint pain or charlie horses ever.



Spinning gives me anxiety LOL.. and a sore butt.

*4/5/12 - Thurs*

Not gettin' on the scale yet, but got some nice compliments from peops at the gym - looks like I'm defluffing 

Training: abs & shoulders
DeFranco wu + foam rolling
shoulder wu

smith shoulder press: 75/20 x 2 65/20 x 4
DB front raises: 15/15 x 4
DB side raises: 15/15 x 4
ezbar body drags: 30/20 x 4
seated cable face pulls: 40/20 x 4
hanging abs: 15 x 4
lying leg raises + oblique v-ups: 20 + 15 x 4
alt cable vacuums: 40/20 x 3 60/15 x 2

Cardio: 15 min HIIT recumbant bike (13 cycles) + 30 min treadmill


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2012)

Defluffing is always good, so are compliments!!!

Looking good Sassy, what now, 14 weeks?


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 6, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Defluffing is always good, so are compliments!!!
> 
> Looking good Sassy, what now, 14 weeks?



Yes VERY good! And not just from people who are friends saying something to be nice 

13 weeks out tomorrow. Its a long time, but its a short time.... eeeeK!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Yes VERY good! And not just from people who are friends saying something to be nice
> 
> 13 weeks out tomorrow. Its a long time, but its a short time.... eeeeK!



It's those random comments that drive the point home, congratulations for people seeing your hard work.

13 weeks tomorrow, you got this!!!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 6, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> It's those random comments that drive the point home, congratulations for people seeing your hard work.
> 
> 13 weeks tomorrow, you got this!!!!!



Big time! Earlier this week was a lot of frustration w/ lack of progress on the scale and feeling there was nothing particularly "progress-positive", knowing how far I still have to go and wondering if all of this is actually getting me where I need to be. But usually when other people tell me they are starting to feel that sense of desperation, I tell them to keep the faith and follow the plan. Head down, volume up, SQUAT (or diet or cardio or whatever) .. just stay focused and don't mindfuck yourself. And when you stop looking for results, the results start to show.  So... I just regurgitate that whole conversation to myself.  Just gotta do that for 13 more weeks. I think getting over this particular hump will help make things a lot easier to believe. I'm at the usual weight where I traditionally hit my sticking point. So get past this & I'm golden!

I'm on it boss!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Big time! Earlier this week was a lot of frustration w/ lack of progress on the scale and feeling there was nothing particularly "progress-positive", knowing how far I still have to go and wondering if all of this is actually getting me where I need to be. But usually when other people tell me they are starting to feel that sense of desperation, I tell them to keep the faith and follow the plan. Head down, volume up, SQUAT (or diet or cardio or whatever) .. just stay focused and don't mindfuck yourself. And when you stop looking for results, the results start to show.  So... I just regurgitate that whole conversation to myself.  Just gotta do that for 13 more weeks. I think getting over this particular hump will help make things a lot easier to believe. I'm at the usual weight where I traditionally hit my sticking point. So get past this & I'm golden!
> 
> I'm on it boss!



I like the attitude, I do the same. When it gets tough, you have to get tougher.

Keep your head down, music up, attitude on high and the next 13 weeks will fly by!! Got your back girl, and a boot to kick you in the ass if need be.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 6, 2012)

*4/6/12 - Friday*

Ohhh how easy it would've been to take a nap after work..... I can definitely tell I'm in contest mode - that feeling of being physically tired all day. But in a weird way, that same tired body is telling me it wants to get up & move. So I sucked it up! Yay me!

Training: quads dominant

DeFranco wu + foam roller
ATF squats: bodywt/20 bar/20 95/15 x 5
Technogym machine leg press (close stance): 200/20 x 5
leg ext: 80/20 x 5
DB sumo squats: 80/20 x 6

Cardio: 15 min HIIT recumbant bike + 30 min treadmill


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is a solid day Sassy, you powered through it and did what you needed to do. Proud of ya!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 7, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Big time! Earlier this week was a lot of frustration w/ lack of progress on the scale and feeling there was nothing particularly "progress-positive", knowing how far I still have to go and wondering if all of this is actually getting me where I need to be. But usually when other people tell me they are starting to feel that sense of desperation, I tell them to keep the faith and follow the plan. Head down, volume up, SQUAT (or diet or cardio or whatever) .. just stay focused and don't mindfuck yourself. And when you stop looking for results, the results start to show.  So... I just regurgitate that whole conversation to myself.  Just gotta do that for 13 more weeks. I think getting over this particular hump will help make things a lot easier to believe. I'm at the usual weight where I traditionally hit my sticking point. So get past this & I'm golden!
> 
> I'm on it boss!



I gotta tell you sassy, this motivated the hell outta me. Thank you, you have no idea how much I needed to read this! 

Stay focused, stay strong - you got this!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2012)

A little Saturday pick me up!!!

Mötley Crüe - Kickstart My Heart (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 7, 2012)

*4/7/12 - Sat*

Yay! Down 2.5 lb & thru my usual weight barrier.
Training: 
45 min free crossfit class -- talked to the guy there - scheduled a trainer session for the specific stuff I want (and can do w/o hurting myself) for next Tues.
Then drove over to my regular gym and continued:
Abs:
- fitball cable crunches: 110/20 x 4 + high fitball crunches: 20 x 4
- kneeling cable crunches: 140/10 x 5
- lying leg raises + oblique v-ups: 20 + 10/side x 4
various crunches

Cardio: + 15 min treadmill


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 7, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> A little Saturday pick me up!!!
> 
> Mötley Crüe - Kickstart My Heart (Official Music Video) - YouTube



Seriously.. I started my day w/ a little bit of a sleep-in and then went to a crossfit class. I didn't go for time (obviously) but more just to check out what they do & what the facility had. And then talked to the guy about specific training. Scheduled for Tues!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> *4/7/12 - Sat*
> 
> Yay! Down 2.5 lb & thru my usual weight barrier.
> Training:
> ...



Great day, down 2.5 is awesome!!!



sassy69 said:


> Seriously.. I started my day w/ a little bit of a sleep-in and then went to a crossfit class. I didn't go for time (obviously) but more just to check out what they do & what the facility had. And then talked to the guy about specific training. Scheduled for Tues!



Very cool that you get to try it out, hope it works out great for you!!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 7, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> I gotta tell you sassy, this motivated the hell outta me. Thank you, you have no idea how much I needed to read this!
> 
> Stay focused, stay strong - you got this!!



Thx RS!  A regular reminder keeps things on the right path!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 8, 2012)

*4/8/12 - Sunday (Happy Easter!)*

Cardio: 45 min stairmaster


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 9, 2012)

It's Monday, you know what that means????


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> It's Monday, you know what that means????



LOL What it means is I just discovered my target show has been moved out a week. So I just gained another week of prep!  

Thinking tonite smells like ham night!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 9, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> LOL What it means is I just discovered my target show has been moved out a week. So I just gained another week of prep!
> 
> Thinking tonite smells like ham night!



Good news on the show date, better news on the ham!!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*4/9/12 - Mon*

45 min stairmaster


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

Waiting for our report on your "crossfit" experience. 

That's the big thing at my gym, now days. 

Sounds like your on track, keep kickin ass.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Waiting for our report on your "crossfit" experience.
> 
> That's the big thing at my gym, now days.
> 
> Sounds like your on track, keep kickin ass.



I actually rescheduled for tomorrow nite because of some stuff at work that ran late. I further skipped all cardio because I've been battling some nasty allergies that are just wiping me out. 
Good news is I hit cardio tonite and felt great - plowed thru it and even upped the level on my stairmaster by 1.  Crossfit report to come tomorrow!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 12, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I actually rescheduled for tomorrow nite because of some stuff at work that ran late. I further skipped all cardio because I've been battling some nasty allergies that are just wiping me out.
> Good news is I hit cardio tonite and felt great - plowed thru it and even upped the level on my stairmaster by 1.  Crossfit report to come tomorrow!



Allergies suck, mine are killing me too. A bit better today because of the rain, but they will be back.

Looking forward to the Crossfit report, have fun Sassy!!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 12, 2012)

*4/12/12 - Friday Eve!*

As promised! Crossfit report! Got thru it, but definitely a good demonstration of all my issues. The two biggest were shin pumps from my plantar fasciitis and my generally crappy cardiovascular capacity. The assumption would be that both would improve w/ conditioning. He's scheduling another session next week to make a decision on going forward.

Here's the intended routine & the actual:

"Warm-up" - this was walking around the building 3x w/ the trainer discussing my various concerns, goals & limitations.
quad stretch
ham stretch
10 reps reverse hyper
15 reps x 2 ham glute raise - get some blood into the lower back
super (repeat x3):
- 500 m row x 3 - 1st round a little sloppy since I haven't done a row in a while - gotta find the form
- sled push (+50 lb) - 50m there, 50m back x3 --- 2nd set needed a couple minutes for my shin pumps to go down, 3rd set - same
warm-up reps: bumper plate DL: 95/10 x 2
super (repeat x5) - goal: finish in under 5 minutes - actual: finished in 3:55
- bumper plates DL: 135/5 x 5
- pushups: 10 x 5

Cardio: 45 min stairmaster @ home


-


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 13, 2012)

*4/13/12 - Friday the 13th!*

The result of crossfit + 45 min stairmaster is sore feet. Boo. I can see I'm going to need to get my ice packs back in the freezer. I'm also currently sitting on a tennis ball because my right IT band is sore & tight as effff again. I will shortly be wrapping my right ankle in an ice pack as well.  Tomorrow morning I'll be hitting another general Beginner level Crossfit class and upping my cardio to 55 min.

I got another comment about looking leaner, so that's good. I can also tell there's something going on because I get dried out a lot quicker -i.e. water dropping, which usually comes w/ fat burning. Yay!

Training: quads dominant

DeFranco wu
ATF squats: bodywt/20 bar/20 95/15 x 6
leg press (wide stance): 270/20 x 2 180/40 x 5
leg ext: 80/20 x 3 60/20 x 3
DB sumo squat: 80/20 x 6

10 min posing -- I can see I'm going to need to work on my hip flexibility.

Cardio: 45 min treadmill


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sassy, what's the fix for sore feet? I'm right there with ya.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 14, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Sassy, what's the fix for sore feet? I'm right there with ya.



The sore feet thing - I haven't had this issue in a while - mostly because I don't run. But I did some running on Thurs and then 45 min of stairmaster didn't help. The next issue is plantar fasciitis. The next and probably a bigger issue is just worn down shoes. I have a black pair of ASICS that are my favorites and I've already started wearing a hole thru the toe on one side - probably time to get a new pair.  But the plantar fasciitis thing adds a couple of twists that range from tendency to get shin pumps, to sore heels, to apparently a throbbing achilles tendon that I woke up w/ this morning. 

So my remedies, given I'm 13 weeks out from a competition, already increasing to 55 min of cardio (ultimately expecting 2 hrs probably by around 6-8 weeks out), and potentially planning to incorporate 2x/week crossfit with some running.
1) new shoes
2) roll a frozen water bottle under the foot - great treatment for plantar fasciities - same idea as icing & foam roller to get the muscles to release a bit
3) icing my achilles tendon
4) thinking about pulling out my home ultrasound to work on the hell area as well
5) generally do lots of calf & heel stretching


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 14, 2012)

*4/14/12 - Sat*

I had great plans to get up & do a beginner crossfit class this morning, but I woke up around 7 am w/ my knees a bit achy but more concerning, the bottoms of my feet and my achilles tendons kinda throbbing. So I got up and grabbed my gel ice packs and wrapped up one foot for 20 min then switched to the other for another 20 min. It helped, but I think I really needed some time to let the pain go, as I know they do running in this class. I'm going to break out a new pair of shoes & orthodics!

In the mean time, I'm seeing more of the fluff come off, though the scale hasn't moved. At least its holding steady. I decided to do shoulders, posing & cardio at the gym. Got done doing shoulders & posing, and then got into a conversation w/ a couple people, one of which is a former bodybuilder. Ending up spending a good half hour talking about the state of competition and stuff. Figured it was time to go home & eat. Then did cardio at home.

Training: Shoulders

Shoulder wu x 3
seated smith (front) shoulder press: bar/20 65/25 85/20 x 5
machine shoulder press (wanted to compare the effect vs the smith shoulder press - because the smith press activated some chest as well): 60/20 x 2
DB side raises: 15/20 x 5
bent over DB reverse fly: 15/20 x 4
EZ bar body drags: 30/15 x 4 20/15 x 2 -- This is to hit rear delts, and in the process, does a bi curl on the way up and a tri extension at the end of the move. I get nutty bicep pumps and my elbow tendonitis starts to flare so I keep the weight low and do the max number of reps I can handle.
_
* Got the idea to do mostly shoulders and 1 bi and 1 tri exercise since they were already getting hit in the body drags. I've explicitly stayed away from arms, back & chest because I tend to build upper body easily, but have also wanted to do conditioning work to bring out the more refined detail as the fluff comes off. For future reference, I think I'll keep arms on a different day. My right shoulder got tweaked when I started up w/ the next set of bi cable curls.*_

hi cable bi curls: 40/15 30/20 x 2
tri cable rope ext: 80/20 x 3

Posing... so here I'm playing w/ variations on leg positioning. A lot of it has dependence on hip flexibility. I have great flexibility, but I'm apparently very tight in this particular orientation of the joint. So I'm going to have to work a lot on that. 

Cardio: 50 min stairmaster

And my ultrasound & ice packs are coming out tonite!


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great log! Keep it up. Cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 14, 2012)

Simply awesome Sassy!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 15, 2012)

Have dealt with planter fasciaitis and achilles issues for years. Ice, stretching, orthotics and good shoes as well as rest seem to help a lot. Some days no matter what you do, you just can't feel better. Damn, it sucks!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree, Im not digging these aches and pains. Morning are terrible...haha


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 16, 2012)

4/15/12 - Sun


Yep, sore but not too achy 


I was planning to do a decent abs/calves day today, but it has been proposed that I check out crossfit classes on Mon & Wed this coming week. So I decided to cut the calf work way back because I tend to get really sore the day after calves and its just bad if I have to do any running. I also pulled out the frozen water bottle to roll under my feet and firing up the home ultrasound. And yes, dug out some new tennis shoes & thick socks! I also picked up some new nylon knee sleeves. Talk about going in w/ new armor.


Training: abs/calves


DeFranco wu
Super:
- fitball cable crunches:100/25 x 6
- fitball high crunches: 20 x 6
hanging abs: 10 x 4
various ab machines
standing calves: 80/20 x 3
30 min posing.. I seriously gotta work on my hip flexibility. Sheesh! 


Cardio: 25 min HIIT recumbant bike + 30 min treadmill


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Apr 16, 2012)

Crossfit is awesome!! Keep up the good work


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 16, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Crossfit is awesome!! Keep up the good work



Sadly my feet, ankles & cardiovascular capacity beg to differ LOL!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 16, 2012)

*4/16/12 - Monday*

I only got to one achilles tendon last night, and of course the worse one still hurt this morning. On the lighter side, work ran late and I didn't make it to the crossfit class, so I blew it out on hams/glutes/posing and then came home for Stairmaster with the Stars!

Training: ham/glute

DeFranco wu
lying leg curl: 80/20 x 3
SLDL: 95/20 x 5
super: 
- walking lunges: 40 steps x 4
- reverse hypers; 20 x 4

20 min posing

Cardio: 55 stairmaster


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 18, 2012)

*4/17/12 - Tues*

Cardio: 45 min stairmaster & cleaning my house LOL

*4/18/12 - Wed*

Crossfit:

wu:
- OH squats: 25 lb bar/5 x 5
- DL: 75/5 x 5

WOD: completed 8 cycles (in 2 person teams) in 30 min:
- DL: 135/5 
- pushups: 13
- 24" step ups (had to sub because I'm scared shitless of doing box jumps): 9


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 19, 2012)

How are your feet?


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 19, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> How are your feet?



Feet are ok - shins torn up from DLs! LOL!  The new shoes help a lot, but also we didn't do any running.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hit some distractions over the weekend, but keeping  up w/ things.

4/19/12 - 55 min stairmaster

4/20/12 - 55 min stairmaster

4/21/12 - massage + adjustment (desperately needed), followed by ice packs and later 55 min stairmaster 
- recorded weight: 152.5 lb 

4/22/12 - quad dominant
Defranco wu
atf squat: bodywt/20 bar/20 95/15 x 6
leg press (shoulder-width stance): 270/40 270/25 x 5
leg ext: 80/25 x 6
DB sumo squat: 80/25 x 6

Cardio: 55 min stairmaster

4/23: shoulders dominant
shoulder wu
machine shoulder press: 70/20 x 4
HS shrugs: 270/10 x 4
front->side raises: 10/10 x 3
side -> front raises: 10/10 x 3
ezbar body drags: 30/15 x 4
rope grip seated cable face pulls: 40/20 x 4

Cardio: 20 min HIIT recumbant bike + 40 min treadmill


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 24, 2012)

Distractions will be there, but you powered through it. Proud of you, keep going strong.

Massage, ah what a beautiful thing!!!!


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 24, 2012)

Way to go sassy!! Power through.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 24, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Distractions will be there, but you powered through it. Proud of you, keep going strong.
> 
> Massage, ah what a beautiful thing!!!!



Massage was pretty good, though I think I miss my usual massage therapist.... Didn't feel as beat up as I usually do when I walk out of there. But the adjustment was the big gain. Everything was out of whack. Big adjustments in my wrists & ankles and my usual 1/2 inch vertical shift (i.e. one side goes up , the other down).  Weird thing tho - I think I should've iced when I got home. Yesterday in the gym doing shoulders, I had lots of little pops & creaks doing the front/side raises, and even had my wrists pop the joint (like they weren't setting correctly).  I'm hoping its just post-adjustment settling. Otherwise I may have to start carrying duct tape w/ me to the gym :/ LOL!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 24, 2012)

Training is look great, killing that cardio girl! Never experienced a real massage. So deprived it sounds...lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 24, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Massage was pretty good, though I think I miss my usual massage therapist.... Didn't feel as beat up as I usually do when I walk out of there. But the adjustment was the big gain. Everything was out of whack. Big adjustments in my wrists & ankles and my usual 1/2 inch vertical shift (i.e. one side goes up , the other down).  Weird thing tho - I think I should've iced when I got home. Yesterday in the gym doing shoulders, I had lots of little pops & creaks doing the front/side raises, and even had my wrists pop the joint (like they weren't setting correctly).  I'm hoping its just post-adjustment settling. Otherwise I may have to start carrying duct tape w/ me to the gym :/ LOL!



And we know the secret of duct tape don't we???


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2012)

Silence is golden, duct tape is silver?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope Heavy, that's not it.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 24, 2012)

Duct tape fixes EVERYTHING!

And yes, it is silver


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 24, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Duct tape fixes EVERYTHING!
> 
> And yes, it is silver



Yes, on both counts!!!!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ ;c)

*4/24/12 - Tues*

Training: abs
super: 
- fitball cable crunches: 110/20 x 6
- fitball high crunches: 20 x 6
super:
- lying leg raises: 20 x 4
- oblique v-ups: 15/side x 4
hanging leg raises (aka vertical crunches): 15 x 3
cable pulldown vacuums: 40/15 x 3

Posing: 15 min

Cardio: 20 min stepmill + 10 min treadmill (came home -- starvin marvin) + 30 min stairmaster


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 25, 2012)

4/25/12 - Wed

So today I sort of hit a wall in terms of food - starvin marvin within an hour of every meal.  After chatting w/ Shelby about it, decided to do a cheat meal. So I used that as motivation to hit a crossfit class I'd been invited to check out. I threw down a small protein bar prior to the class because I was still starvin. Got down there, did the warm up, then when we started the "WOD", it went bad. Lots of joint tweaks. After 2 rounds of the 4, i decided I'm better off right now just sticking to stuff that is back in the gym a la Poliquin German Body Comp or just what I've been doing + cardio. I'm just not into the crossfit stuff enough to want to learn & improve right now, and enough tweaks occurred tonite that I could just see things going south quickly.  I gave it a reasonable try   I can see some things I can pick out of it tho.

Also because I didn't get the expected ultra-intense crossfit session, i opted to schedule my refeed tomorrow night after quad day.

Training: crossfit
stretch/wu
OH squats: 25/10 x 4
squats: 65/5 95/5 135/5 155/5 x 2
Circuit: (intended x 4 - but did x 2)
- 400 m run
- waiter walk - 100 m walking OH press
- squats: 21/set
- kettlebell swing: 21/set
- burpees: 21/set

Came home & did cardio: 55 min stairmaster


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ this is how we grow sometimes. Trying new things, in my opinion, is the only way to break out of a rut (if your in one I guess). At least you gained something from the cross fit experience. 

I must have missed your diet entry. Are you on a Keto?


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 26, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> 4/25/12 - Wed
> 
> So today I sort of hit a wall in terms of food - starvin marvin within an hour of every meal.  After chatting w/ Shelby about it, decided to do a cheat meal. So I used that as motivation to hit a crossfit class I'd been invited to check out. I threw down a small protein bar prior to the class because I was still starvin. Got down there, did the warm up, then when we started the "WOD", it went bad. Lots of joint tweaks. After 2 rounds of the 4, i decided I'm better off right now just sticking to stuff that is back in the gym ......



crossfit will get you if you're not used to it - it has nothing to do with strength, just using movements and pacing that your body is not used to. I always tell my crossfitting friends that I can beat them at anything as long as it doesn't involve pull ups or burpees! 

btw, back in the day we used to just call them complexes - we did them about once a week - 10 movements/10 reps each/ 5 times through - the only thing that got us through those sessions was that we knew that we didn't have to do cardio on those days!

sorry for talking your ear off - just always enjoy stopping by to see how you're working it.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 26, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> ^^ this is how we grow sometimes. Trying new things, in my opinion, is the only way to break out of a rut (if your in one I guess). At least you gained something from the cross fit experience.
> 
> I must have missed your diet entry. Are you on a Keto?



I've been trying new things for about 18 months now. The issue is that I have a specific target in mind that is time based, but w/ the limitations of where my body is now. So I'd need something that doesn't require a complete reconditioning of my body and won't introduce higher chance of injury in the process. Its not ideal, but for immediate needs, it is what it is. It does confirm that I will stick w/ what I usually do as opposed to trying to find "something better". That helps in terms of planning / scheduling of my training.

My diet has been the same for several weeks:

meal 1:  20 grams carbs (complex carbs like oats, etc.), 20 grams protein 8 grams fat
meal 2, 3,4: 10 grams carbs (fruit or veggies only), 20 grams protein, 8 grams fat
meal 5: 20 grams protein, 8 grams fat


Yes I know its very low and yes I don't recommend this for anyone else.  Whether anyone agrees w/ it or not is not a concern I have. (just sayin before anyone else gets in on it.) 

I do think its time for a refeed.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 26, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> crossfit will get you if you're not used to it - it has nothing to do with strength, just using movements and pacing that your body is not used to. I always tell my crossfitting friends that I can beat them at anything as long as it doesn't involve pull ups or burpees!
> 
> btw, back in the day we used to just call them complexes - we did them about once a week - 10 movements/10 reps each/ 5 times through - the only thing that got us through those sessions was that we knew that we didn't have to do cardio on those days!
> 
> sorry for talking your ear off - just always enjoy stopping by to see how you're working it.



Yep, I've done complexes a la Jovarek (e.g. T NATION | Rebuild Yourself with Complexes) and they are an ass kicker!  

RE: Crossfit - I'm explicitly not interested in "outperforming" anyone in Crossfit. I've had my "big" days. I've leg pressed &powersquatted > 1000 lb. I've squatted 315, I've DL'd 315 I've benched 225, I've DB rowed 140, I've DB pressed 90 lb. I'm now what you call "old" so I can talk about "back in the day" and be happy with it. The issue w/ the "speed" measure of "performance" is the corresponding potential for injury and recurring occurrence of joint pain while executing any of it. So yea, ultimately that was the reason I opted out of Crossfit at the moment. 

Its a transitionary period, and at the end of the day, it is what it is. I'd like to see some changes in how I train in the future, but right now its still just doign what I can do.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just keep doing what works for you Sassy, and what is gonna be on the menu for the refeed????? LOL


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Just keep doing what works for you Sassy, and what is gonna be on the menu for the refeed????? LOL



Hey man! Gonna keep it simple. I'm not a big fan of a salt load and I'm fantasizing about sweet potato fries, but I just ran out of propane for my grill. I might swing it w/ oven instead. Decisions, decisions. Don't want to make it all about the food, but need some carbs. The guidance is 45 minutes, eat whatever you want, don't binge.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweet potato fries are awesome! And you know you can get a new full tank for the grill!! Lol

45 minutes for the refeed, I could eat a lot in 45 minutes. Whatever you have, enjoy it my friend.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Sweet potato fries are awesome! And you know you can get a new full tank for the grill!! Lol
> 
> 45 minutes for the refeed, I could eat a lot in 45 minutes. Whatever you have, enjoy it my friend.



The problem w/ refeeds is how full aftwards. LOL!

*4/26/12 - Thurs*

Worked a bit late supporting one of my clients and writing up some funny stuff about how fucked up another client is. Then got to the gym & plowed thru my workout before I started starving.

Training: Quads dominant

DeFranco wu

* all sets w/ ~45 sec rest interval *
Super:
- ATF Squats: bodywt/20 bar/20 95/20 x 4
- squat jumps: 5 x 4  --- my start towards some plyos
leg press (wide stance): 180/25 x 4
leg ext: 80/20 x 4
DB sumo squat: 80/25 x 4

Cardio: 45 min stairmaster (running out of time)

REFEED!
- non-gluten, non-everything herb & cheese pizza + chicken patty + grilled veggies
- low sodium sweet potato fries (baked)
- some junk --- don't want any more junk..ugh


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like a good day, refeed looks tasty. Now, back on the horse. Not too much time left!!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 28, 2012)

*4/27/12 - Fri *--- today was completely off due to allergies. Ended up falling asleep in the afternoon and sleeping thru most of what would've been gym & cardio.

*4/28/12 - Sat*

Training: hams
DeFranco WU
SLDL: 95/20 x 8
BB reverse lunges: 95/10 (per side) x 6
lying leg curl: 80/20 x 2 ... bagged on these because me knees have been hurting
replaced with:
- cable kick backs: 30/20 x 3

Cardio: 10 min rowing + 45 min treadmill


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> *4/27/12 - Fri *--- today was completely off due to allergies.



What do you take for your allergies?

Picked up some 24 hr OTC med from Care One at the local pharmacy and that takes care of it pretty well -- seasonal hayfever. It's been pretty bad recently.

Great journal.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 29, 2012)

Allergies suck, living in the allergy capitol of the free world doesn't help. I started using Alavert about a year ago, works wonders.


----------



## gymdiva (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## sassy69 (May 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> What do you take for your allergies?
> 
> Picked up some 24 hr OTC med from Care One at the local pharmacy and that takes care of it pretty well -- seasonal hayfever. It's been pretty bad recently.
> 
> Great journal.


 Thx Curt! Actually I don't really take anything for them unless its really bad. Most sinus meds either send me flying or groggy all day.



Anabolic5150 said:


> Allergies suck, living in the allergy capitol of the free world doesn't help. I started using Alavert about a year ago, works wonders.


Yea, they just suck.



gymdiva said:


>



Dork. LOL!


----------



## sassy69 (May 1, 2012)

Catching up -- busy weekend and just a lot going on in my personal life right now..planning another relocation, this time only half-way across the country instead of all the way. But still lots of details TBD. Frustrating & distracting.

*5/1/12 - shoulders*

Training: shoulders / rear delts
DeFranco wu -- stifffffffff IT band on the right side
shoulder wu
smith shoulder press: 95/20 75/15 x 4
Hs shoulder shrug: 180/20 x 4
ezbar body drags: 30/15 x 4
DB side raise: 15/15 x 4
bent over DB reverse fly: 20/20 x 3

Cardio: 55 min treadmill


----------



## bigmike-7 (May 2, 2012)

*Sassy your the best. Your advice for my wife was awesome. I can tell you really know what your talking about. On top of that you look amazing. If anyone ever gets advice from sassy, consider yourself privileged.*


----------



## gymdiva (May 2, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Dork. LOL!



yes?


----------



## sassy69 (May 3, 2012)

bigmike-7 said:


> *Sassy your the best. Your advice for my wife was awesome. I can tell you really know what your talking about. On top of that you look amazing. If anyone ever gets advice from sassy, consider yourself privileged.*


 




gymdiva said:


> yes?



LMAO!  8cP


----------



## sassy69 (May 4, 2012)

Well, its official. I bailed on this show prep. Way too much up in the air right w/ a relocation and I can't focus on anything anymore. Going to take a step back, ease up the diet a bit and just work on shrinking for the summer. Still figuring out the next step.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 5, 2012)

You have a lot going on, take care of life stuff first. There will always be another contest, we all have your back here and will support any decisions you make. That's what friends are for.


----------



## RockShawn (May 5, 2012)

We're with you sassy. Hope everything settles down for ya.


----------



## gymdiva (May 5, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Well, its official. I bailed on this show prep. Way too much up in the air right w/ a relocation and *I can't focus on anything anymore.* Going to take a step back, ease up the diet a bit and just work on shrinking for the summer. Still figuring out the next step.



 hmmm?


----------

